# Havi Instagram Accounts



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am getting my puppy, Emmy in 9 days and set up an Instagram account.

Do any of you have instagram accounts for your Havi(s)? if so, post your account here - it would be so much fun to follow each other's adventures!

Mine is @EmmyHavanese if you are on the app, and if you want to look on a browser, it is www.instagram.com/EmmyHavanese/

Please post your account below - so much fun!

Have a great day


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I just followed you  
My instagram name recently changed to www.instagram.com/Denver.and.Keeper/


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Yay! I just followed you too


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, my wife has set one up for our Milo who we receive in 8 days! Please follow him here:

https://instagram.com/milo_the_havanese_dog?igshid=16iuegu95rmh5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I will follow too since I just set up my account. Haven't added photos yet as I'm still learning how to use it. I'm www.instagram.com/havmomof2/. I have Dexter and am picking our new puppy up in a little over a week❤ It will be so fun to see everyone's pictures!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Followed you both!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You guys ... I'm not on FB. DH and I finally got smartphones last June. I had considered joining Instagram, but DH told me it's owned by FB, so I'm reluctant. I do like the idea of following Havanese, however. I kind of like my simple life of having the online Havanese Forum as my only social media guilty pleasure. If someone were considering joining Instagram, why would you tell them they should?


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I like Instagram because I like seeing people’s pictures without having so much extra commentary if that makes sense? I have a FB account but not a loyal follower. I’ve only just opened an Instagram account mostly to follow Havanese people, even though I did post a required picture of my first loves (kids😉). They already think I love Dexter more than them and depending on the day they may have a point😂


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

@ShamaMama I have both FB and Instagram.

With FB, I keep in touch with ppl I normally would just not realistically have enough time to with. It makes me feel like I am part of a community, which has been especially helpful during COVID (I'm single, no children, don't live near family and Honey passed away in November - the past few months have been really isolating)

With Instagram, it is like a feel good way to keep in touch. I look at cute dogs, cute kids, pre COVID vacation locales, teaching ideas etc. It's fun. I also see all of that with people I don't know but have things in common with (like Havanese) whereas with FB, it is limited to my friends.

Both have their advantages. I am also on twitter too - but I stop there. No SnapChat or TikTok here!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I use them different from each other. On Facebook, I have my profile locked down and use it to keep up with family and friends. 

My Instagram account is literally just to follow dogs/cats/dog trainers/groomers/Breeders/etc. No family or friends. . So it’s my happy place. Lol.


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> I use them different from each other. On Facebook, I have my profile locked down and use it to keep up with family and friends.
> 
> My Instagram account is literally just to follow dogs/cats/dog trainers/groomers/Breeders/etc. No family or friends. . So it's my happy place. Lol.


This is a good idea! Maybe I need to make two accounts. One just for all things dogs and another for friends/family...I'll have to think on that!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Instagram is completely different to me. It’s not so much a security or philosophy issue, I just don’t care for Facebook. Maybe because I don’t want to take the time to tweak the settings to reflect who and what I want to see. Maybe I feel like the content on Instagram is worth the concession in cookies and overall internet risk and the content on Facebook isn’t. I don’t know. 

ShamaMama, I really think you would love Instagram. We don’t actively post, but you are so great at taking cute pictures of Shama, you might enjoy that part. Even if you don’t share content, it’s really fun to scroll through photos. If I need a pick me up, I can open the Instagram feed for seriously 1 minute and it will make my day. It’s quick and sweet and the Havanese (and all puppies) are just so cute! I’m not active on Instagram as far as posting, but I have 3 different profiles for different things. The family and friends one I actually never log in to, I’m terrible. Just Sundance’s profile for Havanese and a profile for art related feeds. Even then, I don’t spend much time on it. But, I enjoy it when I do.


----------



## pvlahos (Jan 2, 2020)

Just followed you! My kids asked me to set up an Instagram account for our Duke so I did. His handle is: "duke_the_havanese". We love posting photos of him; it's like an online journal where we can chronicle him growing up and all the fun, silly things he does. I also like following other dogs and getting my daily fix of cute. We can always use more of that these days!

I have a separate Instagram account for friends/family. It's just easier that way. A lot of my family would probably get sick of me posting so many puppy photos on my regular account.


----------



## Yadi (Jan 12, 2020)

Aloha! Let's be puppy pals on the gram! Yadi was featured on IG's Havanese of the World yesterday. So exciting! &#127752; &#127802;&#129305;&#127997;&#127965;️

https://www.instagram.com/yadithedog4/


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

OK, I may have to set up an Instagram account just to see this Havanese of the World page ...


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am not that familiar with Instagram either. I really don't do a lot of social media. I guess I am telling my age. Since the pandemic, we are working from home and am learning a lot of technology such as Zoom and Microsoft Teams. I never used them before either. Some of you all take such cute pictures and have such interesting photos on Instagram.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our daughter does one for our Oliver. Visit Oliver_thehav


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I have an account but don’t understand the hashtag thing.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't understand the hashtag thing either. I live a simple life and I can't take very interesting pictures:smile2:. So when I get my pup just expect a picture here in the forum.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am following Oliver now.


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

I have 2 insta accts. 1 personal & the other for Harley.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just watched your cute video of Harley and the ball. Shama was stirred from her nap to woof/bark intermittently ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

The hashtag thing. 

If you click on one of those hashtags, you see all the posts people have tagged with that. So if you click #havaneseofinstagram (for example), you’ll see all the pictures tagged with that .. in other words, tons of pictures of Havanese  or my other favourite #puppiesofinstagram is all puppies all the time.

And you can follow a hashtag so you get all the pictures under that hashtag. I follow #sedahavanese as that’s my breeder .. and #wyhaven as that’s Keeper’s sire’s breeder. So I see all the dogs of their breedings. 

You don’t need to use tags unless you want to, but it’s a great way to find other people/dogs to follow if you wish!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I signed up for an Instagram account!

Which hashtags do you think I should be using? So far, I've only used #havaneseofinstagram.

Follow us! And let me know if I should follow you! (I'll go back through this thread at some point to make sure I'm following everyone in it.)

https://www.instagram.com/shamamama15/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I am karenrandall6664 but I have absolutely NOTHING Havanese related on my instagram! LOL!

I did follow you, though!

(and I don't get hashtags at all. I'm afraid I don't really understand Instagram...)


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

My son set up one for Otto! otto_thehavanese I'll follow all of you, feel free to follow us!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I am karenrandall6664 but I have absolutely NOTHING Havanese related on my instagram! LOL


Not true! I just found a photo of Panda there!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Hahaha.
The hashtags I use are generally
#havanese #havanesepuppy #puppy #puppies #dogs #havaneseofinstagram #dogsofinstagram #puppiesofinstagram and whatever is related to the picture like #sleepingdog or #freshgroom or location tag or whatever else . Just do a # and start typing and it’ll suggest for you.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Michelle! I've gone through this thread to make sure I'm following everyone here. Thanks for the hashtag suggestions. I think I'll add #havaneseoftheworld as well. Any other hashtag suggestions, forum friends?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

My next questions ... 

1) Why don't the hashtags automatically populate when I'm using my phone to share a photo? I think they autopopulate when I post a photo from my computer, but isn't the beauty of Instagram that I can upload photos from my phone immediately after taking them?

2) Can I edit a post later if I realize I should have used another hashtag?

Thanks for your patience!

(Next I'll have to figure out how to edit my PitaPata to include my Instagram handle ...)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And at some point, I'll start clicking on those hearts to give people likes ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I have autocorrect set up to change #hashtags to all my hashtags on the phone. Lol.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

OK, I admit Instagram is pretty fun. It is easy to go down rabbit holes, however. Luckily, I'm limiting myself to (almost) only following other Havanese. 

If anyone is thinking about starting an account, think carefully before choosing your name and username. I accidentally put my name instead of Shama's, and then I realized that most people put their dog's name instead of their name. Now it seems to be too late to change my name. On the bright side, however, someone did post, "Annie is beautiful!" That wasn't a bad thing to read ...

Thanks, Michelle, for the idea of just putting all my hashtags in a note on my phone. I copy/paste each time I post a photo.

There are still a lot of things about Instagram that I might try to figure out someday, but I did figure out how to do this ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

You can actually change the name on it (I changed mine when we got Keeper).
Just go into your profile, then click on edit, click on your name (it doesn’t look clickable but it is!) and change it 

I’m amused that you’ve managed to follow WyHaven (Keeper’s sire is WyHaven Gogo One in a Zillion), and the accounts of Keepers siblings .. LOL


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Wulfin said:


> I'm amused that you've managed to follow WyHaven (Keeper's sire is WyHaven Gogo One in a Zillion), and the accounts of Keepers siblings .. LOL


I do my best!

I've tried to change my name both on my phone and on the computer. I keep getting the message that I've already changed it twice in 14 days, so it seems that's the limit. The weird thing is that I have never changed it. Had I changed it, it wouldn't still be what I don't want. Sigh ...


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

ShamaMama said:


> I do my best!
> 
> I've tried to change my name both on my phone and on the computer. I keep getting the message that I've already changed it twice in 14 days, so it seems that's the limit. The weird thing is that I have never changed it. Had I changed it, it wouldn't still be what I don't want. Sigh ...


Make a note to try it again in 2 weeks? Weird though.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm following some of you, but I have my Roxie and Oliver pics on both my author account and my personal account. @Melissacolasanti and @Melissawoods12


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone earlier in this thread said Instagram was their "happy place" for Havanese photos. I decided to only (I'd say 98% of the time) follow Havanese accounts, and guess how many people/dogs I'm following? TWO HUNDRED SIXTY-FIVE! Who knew there were that many Havanese owners out there? And that had Instagram accounts? So, I've discovered that it is a pretty happy place for me too. 

If you aren't following him already, follow Pierre_the_Havanese. He is a puppy who (I just realized) is exactly five years younger than Shama and who has coloring that makes it look like he has a black French mustache. His little face is ADORABLE! I just messaged him (it's still weird to me how the dogs have accounts) to say he should join the online HF ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And here's a story for you ... I told our dog walker that we were finally on Instagram, and she told me her name on Instagram. I looked at her pictures, and, lo and behold, there was ... our dog! Luckily there are only a few photos of her, but it's a bit weird since the background is the inside of our house ... And she posted video of Shama running agility WITH ME, so that's a bit weird too. I'm so grateful to have her (for when we both return to teaching in the classroom), and she didn't do any real harm, so I don't intend to bring it up, but a bit weird, eh? 

(The agility video she posted was from the run where Shama left the course to go over to the bar setter (judge's helper who changes the jump heights between height groups and who resets bars which are knocked to the ground) and put her front paws on her legs as if to say, "Sue! It's me, Shama! Remember me from your obedience class?" When Sue offered no response, Shama jumped up onto her lap as if to say, "Sue! It's me, Shama! SHAMA!" When Sue continued to try to keep a straight face, Shama put her paws on her shoulders and licked her face as if to say, "Sue! I LOVE YOU! It's ME, SHAMA!" I was disappointed that we were disqualified, but it was pretty entertaining for the crowd ...)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Woo hoo! I managed to change my Instagram name. I put Shama and her mama Annie. Hmm, I just realized I should have put Havanese Shama and her mama Annie. I guess I'll have to wait another 14 days. I'm guessing people understand she's a Havanese, however, since I have 10 Havanese hashtags in our bio and include the same 10 with every post ... Tee hee!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Annie,
That's great. I just go there to follow my Havanese buddies


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Hi Annie,
> That's great. I just go there to follow my Havanese buddies


It's fun seeing you both there and here! When you get your puppy, will you start posting photos on IG?


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't know. I may get brave and try it. However, my life is pretty boring.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> I don't know. I may get brave and try it. However, my life is pretty boring.


No photo of your Havanese would be boring! And there are so many different looks of your Havanese to try to capture "on film." Here's a look I like, the puddle. A puddle of Shama's long hair! This photo was taken when she was two.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And here's from when she was one. There are so many poses and so many expressions to capture!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks. I plan to post lots of pictures. I will be getting my puppy at the end of September. Right now I am trying to make sure my work in order. Working remotely has some perks but it can be overwhelming. I am trying to prep now before my puppy comes home so I'll have time to spend with my new puppy and still have time for my current dog. Right now I don't feel like I have time for myself. I had to learn a lot of new technology since working remotely so I guess I can handle Instagram too. I work at a university so I am thankful I can do my job virtually but it's still a lot of work to prepare. COVID-19 has really changed our lives.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Vartina, have you started posting on IG yet? I haven't visited the forum for a while, so I'm really behind. I hope you have your new baby and are sharing pictures and stories. I'll check soon.

I popped on the Forum tonight to just say that while I was correcting tonight, DH and I watched an interesting show on Netflix called the Social Dilemma. It was encouraging people to consider deleting their social media accounts. One thing I learned is that a Google search is not a Google search is not a Google search. The example they used was typing in the words, "Global warming is ..." Depending on where in the world you live and what your social media and Google habits are, different words will autopopulate the field. It makes sense that "they" are doing that, but I hadn't ever really thought about it before. They also said that many software designers who created social media do NOT allow their children to use social media AT ALL.

I thought this thread seemed like as good a place as any to promote the viewing of that film. We have now posted 21 times on our IG account. We have 474 followers, and we're following 604 accounts, mostly "owned" by Havanese. I cannot believe how many Havanese have IG accounts! I do love to look at the photos of Havanese in exotic locales like northern Europe and Hawaii. I posted a photo of Shama which had been photoshopped into a photo next to a bison, because the bison at a nearby state park was my version of exotic scenery.

You can watch the trailer for the movie here.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I have believed for a long time that the best way to manage phones, the internet, and social media, is to introduce preteens to these platforms with oversight and supervision. I believe they need some kind of supervised introduction before they are driving, away from the house, and more independent. This is because I worked with teenage girls, with one of the first generations to come of age with cell phones. I could see one of the biggest things lacking online was the kind of social teaching we naturally do with our kids in person. 

My feelings on this are starting to become really conflicted. I believe we have done the right thing, by introducing each of our kids to small bits of social media as it is appropriate to them individually, and gradually. One of my kids has Instagram but the other doesn’t, one has open chat in video games when we’re home, and the other has limited chat, based on what they’re ready for. But, it is SO HARD. I mean, it is a lot of work as a parent. There is so much great content and tools and resources out there, but so much erroneous thinking. People making memes about complex issues that villainize anyone who doesn’t agree, so much polarized thinking, and everything is confrontational. The other huge issue i see is that everything is self centered. I know every generation says this about the last, because teenagers are notoriously self centered and some of that is normal, but some of what I see is just unbelievable. I think right now is a particularly chaotic time to be in the midst of this. 

It’s really interesting how DD’s feed and my feed are so different. It’s pretty funny that when her cookies reflect what she’s viewing, it’s mostly news and an eclectic range of YouTube videos. Hers is full of memes, a lot of political memes, but it has at least given us the chance to help her figure out how to identify reliable news sources. A 16 year old beauty blogger is not a news source, lol. Somehow, DD’s 8th grade accelerated science class and DS’s 9th grade science class ended up at the same time a couple of weeks ago. They actually had a joint class one day, about identifying reliable research. Even in the accelerated class, DD was the only one to notice that a “study” about violent crime was sponsored by a special interest group. The most shocking thing, is that DS has always been especially vulnerable (he believes in every conspiracy theory he has ever heard), but DD said he was one of the only kids in both classes to identify misleading information, and he said something about how just because it’s in a graph doesn’t mean it’s actually a study, which was a huge relief. It was pretty funny that DS is only taking 3 classes in person, and in a huge school, but they ended up in the same class that day! 

Sorry to rant, but Shama’s Mama, this has been on my mind so much lately! All of these issues are complex, and interrelated, and there is so much to consider. From a security perspective, the 3rd time DS accidentally installed malware, DH had him help fix it, and it took like 6 hours. And that was years ago, I feel like cookies have become even more blatantly invasive and it’s harder to accidentally download malware from an online game. I really respect the sites that are ahead of the game, and allow you to choose the types of cookies to accept.

I will definitely watch it, I’m looking forward to it. Or maybe not, maybe it’ll scare me to death and I’ll wish I didn’t know, but I’ll watch it all the same  It’s always good to have more information as we decide what types of accounts to use. For me, the benefit has to outweigh the risk, and lately a lot of it is pretty bleak. I do enjoy the pretty Instagram feeds lately, without any news or controversy.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just realized I hadn't updated you on IG lately. I've only posted 22 times, but I am enjoying "following" so many Havanese (nearly 700 Havanese IG accounts worldwide, and there are more Havanese IG accounts yet to discover!)

Hope you are all well!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I watched half of the documentary a couple of weeks ago but haven’t finished it yet. Gives me a lot to think about! I told DH, I wish I knew it was going to end on a hopeful note about how we can change things but it doesn’t seem headed in that direction. Still important and good though. It’s also interesting to hear other people articulate some of the things I’ve heard DH touch on about ethics in business and IT over the years. 

Instagram will stay on my list for now, but it reminds me to make sure when I sit down for 5 minutes to relax and enjoy Havanese and other things, to follow through on that 5 minute limit.


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Shama is gorgeous!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

If you're on IG, you have to go watch Mr. Browz's video of him jumping into the tree to the music of Van Halen (Jump!) It's adorable!

Not sure if this will work, but here's the link ...


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay, I just found tomorrow’s rabbit hole😋 I’m with you Shamamama and EvaE1izabeth, I’m tired of FB and it has never interested Ed. People are still shocked that we aren’t on every social media platform and don’t own every possible wireless option because Ed is a wireless specialist. That’s exactly why, we (especially me) have always known how vulnerable we would be. No FB, no Alexa, no Ring etc. We watch the dogs with phones and tablets. Scammers hate me! I’m definitely willing to try IG since I can look at more Havanese. I love music also but TicTok is too closely tied to China for me. 
I agree KristaS, Shama is gorgeous-always!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don’t even UNDERSTAND Tiktok...

And while I DO use FB, we have no Alexa, Ring or other “listening” devices here. CREEPY!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

We bought Echos for our kids, mostly so we could “drop in” and use them as intercoms. They are constantly unplugged because there aren’t enough accessible outlets in their bedrooms. DD uses an old portable speaker that charges instead. I’m not really into smart home, but if I could do anything again, I would have twice the outlets and a wired system for speakers, intercom, etc. DH loves smart home but the few things I’m interested in he doesn’t care about at all. He doesn’t see the point of smart lighting, which I do like. I don’t even bother with social media other than to keep an eye on what my kids are doing. I like Instagram because it’s simple to enjoy for a few minutes here and there, but something else will inevitably replace it and that’s okay with me.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Creepy is right! I figured out several years ago that FB was listening to everything we said. Once it was tangible, and I tested it, Ed was on board. I still look at it 2-3 x weekly to keep up with our nieces, nephews and their kids. When I’m finished I delete the application and reinstall it when I want to check on people. When the boys lived here we used our old landline to page them upstairs. It was much less stressful than yelling at them. There are seemingly endless advantages of technology in the medical field, family communication, search and rescue etc. Additionally, it’s been important for centuries to seek and censor nefarious implementations of new inventions and technologies.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

JaJa, you will be AMAZED at the number of Havanese IGers! And have you watched Mr. Browz yet? I just love that video!

DH is on FB but won't access it on his phone. He deletes (uninstalls?) his AOL (we still prefer AOL to gmail) from his phone immediately after checking it the rare times he uses his phone for email. I don't use my phone for email at all. (I don't understand my colleagues who do school business on their personal phones.) I don't like to visit this forum on the phone. My phone is good for IG and for calling and texting and occasionally looking things up. A friend recently suggested we get unlimited data in order to not need to turn on data when we want to look things up when we're out and about. I think we found it would cost $30 more A MONTH for unlimited data. No thanks! I've often said, "If it costs money and we don't need it, we don't get it." (That does not apply to anything Shama related. She's our darling baby, and we get whatever we feel like for her!)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Loved Mr. Browz, I forgot to mention that! DD loves timing Sundance to music so she really appreciated this one.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> When the boys lived here we used our old landline to page them upstairs. It was much less stressful than yelling at them.


How did you do that? Although, I know we have a landline phone around somewhere but I doubt we have two.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know I continue to enjoy Instagram when I need a break from reality. A friend asked me my opinion on arguing politics on Facebook, and I told her I wasn't on FB so didn't really pay attention to that scene (except when DH shows me something). I told her that today I'd made a little picture of Shama going to Spain in a hot air balloon for the second birthday party of one of her IG friends. If you go to #semmiesbirthday, you can see all sorts of little dogs "traveling" to the party in all sorts of vehicles. (For example, two dogs are flying in rocket ships from Australia.) It's ADORABLE.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

So far no luck. I thought I could browse other people's postings. Is this like Facebook where I have to make my own account to view postings? I didn't have problems looking at Shama's pictures but now I can't look at anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Just wanted to let you know I continue to enjoy Instagram when I need a break from reality. A friend asked me my opinion on arguing politics on Facebook, and I told her I wasn't on FB so didn't really pay attention to that scene (except when DH shows me something). I told her that today I'd made a little picture of Shama going to Spain in a hot air balloon for the second birthday party of one of her IG friends. If you go to #semmiesbirthday, you can see all sorts of little dogs "traveling" to the party in all sorts of vehicles. (For example, two dogs are flying in rocket ships from Australia.) It's ADORABLE.


In general, I don't mind some politics on FB as long as it's not crazy or nasty. But the last week as been so horrible that I've kind of needed FB and the forum to be my refuges. So I've stayed on my "FB Groups", which are more like this... moderated, and with a specific focus to the conversation, so I can avoid that stuff. The news is quite enough!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

JaJa said:


> So far no luck. I thought I could browse other people's postings. Is this like Facebook where I have to make my own account to view postings? I didn't have problems looking at Shama's pictures but now I can't look at anything.


You can view pictures and postings if you know the person or post you're looking for, like Shama's Mama. I didn't have an account for a long time (even after DH made one for Sundance) but I eventually downloaded the app so I could log in and bookmark stuff and so I could save hashtags and people to follow. If you have a Facebook account I think you can log in with it? It tends to be less caustic than Facebook, unless you're like DD and you subscribe to the kinds of things that fill your feed with political memes. I don't really like Facebook, and I don't really deeply engage with Instagram, but it's really fun to relax with it for a few minutes here and there. It's very "pretty," and the puppies and Havanese are perfect to brighten up a day.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm finding IG great fun and helpful during this time of no socializing, no dinners out, no new friends.
I actually have a few new friends - well, I've never met them! because of IG.
It's a nice distraction and can be fun.
I'll look at some of your all accounts tomorrow when I have more time!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I just became Karen's second follower at high_jump_havanese! No puppy photos there yet though ...

💙 💛 🧡 💜 💚


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I just became Karen's second follower at high_jump_havanese! No puppy photos there yet though ...
> 
> 💙 💛 🧡 💜 💚


Because I can’t figure out how to switch from my regular account to that one!!! I am not even sure how I got it set up! I am a TOTAL idiot when it comes to Instagram. I’ve just about given up. Plus, between the forum, FB and my website, I have enough places to keep updated!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Because I can’t figure out how to switch from my regular account to that one!!! I am not even sure how I got it set up! I am a TOTAL idiot when it comes to Instagram. I’ve just about given up. Plus, between the forum, FB and my website, I have enough places to keep updated!!!


I would say posting to IG can be your very last priority in your life. You certainly do have your hands full with everything else in your life, including darling puppies who use your hands as sleeping surfaces!

💚 💙 💛 🧡 💜


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I would say posting to IG can be your very last priority in your life. You certainly do have your hands full with everything else in your life, including darling puppies who use your hands as sleeping surfaces!
> 
> 💚 💙 💛 🧡 💜


LOL! That’s what I decided!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Patience is a virtue but we will be veeeery ready for puppy pictures when you are😋 Following you is a unique opportunity.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Patience is a virtue but we will be veeeery ready for puppy pictures when you are😋 Following you is a unique opportunity.


I wouldn’t hold my breath on the instagram thing... just sayin’. I can’t figure out how to get onto the account, and it’s a low priority! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I wouldn’t hold my breath on the instagram thing... just sayin’. I can’t figure out how to get onto the account, and it’s a low priority! LOL!


If you mean you don’t remember the accounts you created, I relate because even with password managers I manage to do that too often. But if you’re trying to switch between accounts and both are both logged in, in the app you can tap on your profile and then tap on your name to switch users. From there you can also “add account” and if you used your Havanese Facebook account it might already be linked and shouldnt be too complicated to restore. If you get around to it, no pressure! It’s pretty low maintenance since you don’t have to post to enjoy the feed separation (once you figure out the login). I really like it because I can have vastly different feeds and I don’t have to completely log out to switch what I’m viewing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> If you mean you don’t remember the accounts you created, I relate because even with password managers I manage to do that too often. But if you’re trying to switch between accounts and both are both logged in, in the app you can tap on your profile and then tap on your name to switch users. From there you can also “add account” and if you used your Havanese Facebook account it might already be linked and shouldnt be too complicated to restore. If you get around to it, no pressure! It’s pretty low maintenance since you don’t have to post to enjoy the feed separation (once you figure out the login). I really like it because I can have vastly different feeds and I don’t have to completely log out to switch what I’m viewing.


Maybe I’ll have to try it at some point with you on speed dial. I just can’t figure it out. And it’s not that I can’t remember the accounts. I can’s witch between them. I can’t even SEE the High Jump one to switch to it, even though I set it up FROM my account.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

In the Instagram world, Shama has been in France for a few weeks in anticipation of her sixth birthday which is tomorrow. If you use the hashtag #francewithshama, you can join the party! You could also just look at the #francewithshama posts that people (i.e., dogs) have posted. They're all really cute, and some include a whole bunch of dogs (mostly Havanese) at once. On Instagram, we are shamamama15. I'll post Shama's birthday announcement in the forum tomorrow.

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I need to post a Merry Christmas 2021 message to you all, but in the meantime, I've posted a bunch of photos on Instagram. Here's a link to one of the posts. Shama also hosted a Christmas tree party in order to gather photos of dogs with Christmas trees. You can look at them all at this hashtag: #shamasxmastreeparty2021 Here is the most amazing contribution to the party. Be sure to listen with the volume up! I'll post Christmas 2021 photos to the forum soon.

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> I need to post a Merry Christmas 2021 message to you all, but in the meantime, I've posted a bunch of photos on Instagram. Here's a link to one of the posts. Shama also hosted a Christmas tree party in order to gather photos of dogs with Christmas trees. You can look at them all at this hashtag: #shamasxmastreeparty2021 Here is the most amazing contribution to the party. Be sure to listen with the volume up! I'll post Christmas 2021 photos to the forum soon.
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Oh my gosh Shama is adorable! You are my inspiration for Jodie, her hair in the front is taking forever to grow but it's getting there. I think I need to take more pictures. Your poses with Shama are delightful. Who is Shama's Shih Tzu friend?


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

So glad to find this (older) post so I can follow everyone here 
Ursa's also on Instagram as @ursa_havanese if anyone wants to follow her. 🐾


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

JaJa said:


> Oh my gosh Shama is adorable! You are my inspiration for Jodie, her hair in the front is taking forever to grow but it's getting there. I think I need to take more pictures. Your poses with Shama are delightful. Who is Shama's Shih Tzu friend?


That's her cousin Trixie. She's a Shorkie!

The nice thing about Shama's hair accessories is that they make it possible to cover the HUGE BALD SPOT that frequently reappears on her little head! Just when I get excited that her hair is growing out again, she does something to tear out a new chunk of it. We don't know when/how/where she does it. I take great care to remove her clips before I put her in the car carrier and whenever we leave her alone. It's not the end of the world, just a little aggravating. I figure her HUGE BALD SPOT keeps me humble. She isn't actually perfect! 😂

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> That's her cousin Trixie. She's a Shorkie!
> 
> The nice thing about Shama's hair accessories is that they make it possible to cover the HUGE BALD SPOT that frequently reappears on her little head! Just when I get excited that her hair is growing out again, she does something to tear out a new chunk of it. We don't know when/how/where she does it. I take great care to remove her clips before I put her in the car carrier and whenever we leave her alone. It's not the end of the world, just a little aggravating. I figure her HUGE BALD SPOT keeps me humble. She isn't actually perfect! 😂
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Wait! WHAT?!?!? Shama isn't PERFECT?!?!? We don't believe you!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> That's her cousin Trixie. She's a Shorkie!
> 
> The nice thing about Shama's hair accessories is that they make it possible to cover the HUGE BALD SPOT that frequently reappears on her little head! Just when I get excited that her hair is growing out again, she does something to tear out a new chunk of it. We don't know when/how/where she does it. I take great care to remove her clips before I put her in the car carrier and whenever we leave her alone. It's not the end of the world, just a little aggravating. I figure her HUGE BALD SPOT keeps me humble. She isn't actually perfect! 😂
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Oh geez, I forgot to push Post reply on this-sorry. I guess I'm getting OLD.

Jodie may have a bit of a bald spot but I probably wouldn't be able to tell because she has SO much hair! That's probably why she's warm when Cotton is cold. His hair is REALLY wispy and fine. I can't keep even the smallest rubber band in his hair. My, look at all those words caps in. Karen, you are clearly rubbing off on ME 😆 (Just kidding, kind of. We LOVE you though!).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Oh geez, I forgot to push Post reply on this-sorry. I guess I'm getting OLD.
> 
> Jodie may have a bit of a bald spot but I probably wouldn't be able to tell because she has SO much hair! That's probably why she's warm when Cotton is cold. His hair is REALLY wispy and fine. I can't keep even the smallest rubber band in his hair. My, look at all those words caps in. Karen, you are clearly rubbing off on ME 😆 (Just kidding, kind of. We LOVE you though!).


I get excited… What can I say?


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> I get excited… What can I say?


Me too! Me too!!


----------



## roundtheworldfluffball (8 mo ago)

HoneyBunny said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am getting my puppy, Emmy in 9 days and set up an Instagram account.
> 
> ...


----------



## roundtheworldfluffball (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone🐾
Meet Fluffball the travelling Havanese pup!
Fluffball is a citizen of the world with a 🇱🇺 passeport who is excited to explore the world!🐶✈ Fluffball will be going on a very exciting travelling/backpacking adventure for 1 year straight next year all around the American continent starting this summer!😊 We would love to share our adventures and journey with all of you on our new Instagram account: 








Fluffball | Dog Travel•Havansse (@roundtheworldfluffball) • Instagram photos and videos


17K Followers, 6,375 Following, 139 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Fluffball | Dog Travel•Havansse (@roundtheworldfluffball)




instagram.com




(roundtheworldfluffball) ,we appreciate all followers, likes, comments and love answering your dm’s🥰.
We love being a part of this pawsome Havanese loving community and can’t wait to see your havanese adventures!
Thanks.
Fluffball and Hannah🐾


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

roundtheworldfluffball said:


> Hi everyone🐾
> Meet Fluffball the travelling Havanese pup!
> Fluffball is a citizen of the world with a 🇱🇺 passeport who is excited to explore the world!🐶✈ Fluffball will be going on a very exciting travelling/backpacking adventure for 1 year straight next year all around the American continent starting this summer!😊 We would love to share our adventures and journey with all of you on our new Instagram account:
> 
> ...


Oh my how fun and exciting❣ Shamamama just convinced me to begin an Instagram account and I need to get going on that. Cotton's a homebody but Jodie will live vicariously through Fluffball😋 She hasn't been out of the state since Covid began. Although we had air miles back then and now we have silly amounts of air miles. Previously we were bumped to first class so I hope riding coach again will meet her exacting standards. 
I'll try to get through all your Instagram pics tonight and/or tomorrow. In case you missed it our most recent trip was to Lowes😆 I am now following you and looking forward to the great adventures of Fluffball!


----------

